# Landscape Photographs to Music



## jar546 (Jun 25, 2017)

Enjoy this quick video.


----------



## cda (Jun 25, 2017)

All nice!!

I am still babystep in Lightroom.

Do you use any lens filters, when you shoot landscape??


----------



## jar546 (Jun 27, 2017)

cda said:


> All nice!!
> 
> I am still babystep in Lightroom.
> 
> Do you use any lens filters, when you shoot landscape??




No I do not, I edit in Lightroom


----------



## cda (Jun 27, 2017)

Hopefully one day I will be able to take half the quality and edit it as you do!!

I just need to shoot and Lightroom more often.

I just do personal stuff not trying to make money


----------



## cda (Jul 7, 2017)

Jar

So I was thinking if I send a few pictures to you, what would you charge me to do your Lightroom magic on them??

And I would be no hurry, just personal stuff

I will send you a private message on this


----------



## Cvartet (Aug 26, 2018)

Hello,
Maybe if you create more videos like this you could check our violin cvartet Cvartet de coarde Brasov - Kroner Quartet if you like any of our music just drop an e-mail or pm and i can drop you the recorded audio file.
Cheers


----------



## jar546 (Aug 26, 2018)

cda said:


> Jar
> 
> So I was thinking if I send a few pictures to you, what would you charge me to do your Lightroom magic on them??
> 
> ...



I never saw this post from you.  Only a year later.......LOL.


----------



## cda (Aug 26, 2018)

jar546 said:


> I never saw this post from you.  Only a year later.......LOL.




We emailed about it

No problem


----------



## ICE (Aug 26, 2018)

Great pictures. I would have liked to see the pictures a little longer.  Cut the speed in half.


----------

